# Mysterious Girl



## mattlange26 (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## MyaLover (Jun 3, 2008)

I love it, definatly right up my alley, however I would like to see it in BW


----------



## Shibby! (Jun 3, 2008)

Great work.  I like it!

Good pose, nice lighting, and interesting subject.


----------

